# Folders question



## bardobeing (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello 

We just recently upgraded to the 922 and have a question about folders. We've created 3 folders - one for the children and one each for my wife and I. My question is the recordings within the folders don't group.

For example, if we pick the display option of "my folders" when I go into my folder and if there's more than one Daily Show, I'd expect them to be grouped, but they are not.

Is there a way to enable grouping within folders that I'm missing?

JD


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Your statement is correct. Recordings within Folders are not currently grouped.


----------

